# Ativan



## catann (Oct 6, 2001)

Has any one tried Ativan for ibs-d? I used it years ago for interstitial cystitis and had no problems with it. My ibs anxiety is out of control and I would like to go back on it. Does it work like the antidepressants people on the board are talking about?


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

Ativan is not an SSRI antidepressant. It's in the same family as Xanax and Klonopin--a depressant (tranquilizer). It must be pretty powerful because the doc I see in the group got in an argument with another doc in the group to absolutely NOT give it to me.


----------

